# The Kaiser......................................



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Most AMERICANS never heard of the pigeon named the Kaiser.Who was this bird,and why is he so importent? He was a captured German pigeon during World War 1.The Signal Corps adopted him,and he was used in their breeding program.But what makes this pigeon special, he sired over 100 childern ,during his life. This in it self is not very special.The thing that makes the KAISER special is ,he was hatched in the year 1917,as shown on his band,he died in October 1949. This makes him the oldest pigeon on record,33 years old.Just an old soldier!!At last report his mounted remains are in the National Museum in Washington DC. ::::::::::::::::More to come on the FORGOTTEN HERO'S OF WW1 AND WW2 GEORGE SIMONps.I just reaized that the KAISER served in the ARMY during 2 wars ww1 and ww2 this makes him the only pigeon to have served in both world wars.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for that interesting information, George. That was one healthy bird.

We are going to Washington this summer for my sons wedding, so I will put that museum on our list of museums to visit. I want to see Cher Ami also.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what a special pigeon.
Thanks for the info.

Reti


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

George, I knew a old Pigeon Signal Corps guy in racing Al Hendrickson that had a bird that was 29. It had cataratc's & couldn't see, but he had a special loft with a nice little hen that kept him company. This bird was the ONLY DAY bird from 600mi. in the San Fernando Valley Foothill Concourse from Klamath Falls, Oregon to Van Nuys, California that year in the 1950's. Don't know how much longer he lived?..... We had "at least" 10 guys from the Pigeon Signal Corps. in the 50's racing. I was lucky to have known them... Happy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow George,

That was very interesting. I can't wait for the next story.

Thank You,
Feather


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I see that some one was asking about how old a pigeon can get. So I thought I would dust off this old thread on the oldest pigeon on record. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thank you. This is another thread that shows how wonderful pigeons are. Look forward to the next installment.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for reminding us about the Kaiser. Wow! That was some bird!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Marine Gunnery Sergeant Simon~

Attennn-Shunnn! I salute you sir and looking forward also to more military history regarding our hero pigeons.*


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, that's so awesome!

Thank you so much for the information. 
-hilly


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

There was a question asked how old was the oldest pigeon when he died.Thought it would be a good time to bring this story up again,THE KAISER captured during World War1 (1917) died (1949) .GEORGE


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I read about this. I also read about Cher Ami, that was a sad story, that bird saved hundreds of lives flying across the field while being shot at, even had its leg shot off and still continued. AMAZING, now that is dedication. Not so sure I would have that courage. How can people say they are rats with wings. We are an ungrateful species.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

george simon said:


> Most AMERICANS never heard of the pigeon named the Kaiser.Who was this bird,and why is he so importent? He was a captured German pigeon during World War 1.The Signal Corps adopted him,and he was used in their breeding program.But what makes this pigeon special, *he sired over 100 childern ,during his life*. This in it self is not very special.The thing that makes the KAISER special is ,he was hatched in the year 1917,as shown on his band,he died in October 1949. This makes him the oldest pigeon on record,33 years old.Just an old soldier!!At last report hismounted remains are in the National Museum in Washington DC. ::::::::::::::::More to come on the FORGOTTEN HERO'S OF WW1 AND WW2 GEORGE SIMONps.I just reaized that the KAISER served in the ARMY during 2 wars ww1 and ww2 this makes him the only pigeon to have served in both world wars.



Geez THAT must be expensive around the holidays. I go into debt buying for my TWO kids.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George, 

Thanks for posting the info about the Kaiser. I'd read about a couple of other famous pigeons of the Signal Corps, but not him. Enjoyed the reading.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* I Am Bumpping This Thread Up As There Was A Question On How Old Pigeons Live* George


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That question would be mine george  and wow thats amazing...33 years..over 3 decades old...he probably saw more of the world than anyone at that time


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

george simon said:


> Most AMERICANS never heard of the pigeon named the Kaiser.Who was this bird,and why is he so importent? He was a captured German pigeon during World War 1.The Signal Corps adopted him,and he was used in their breeding program.But what makes this pigeon special, he sired over 100 childern ,during his life. This in it self is not very special.The thing that makes the KAISER special is ,he was hatched in the year 1917,as shown on his band,he died in October 1949. This makes him the oldest pigeon on record,33 years old.Just an old soldier!!At last report his mounted remains are in the National Museum in Washington DC. ::::::::::::::::More to come on the FORGOTTEN HERO'S OF WW1 AND WW2 GEORGE SIMONps.I just reaized that the KAISER served in the ARMY during 2 wars ww1 and ww2 this makes him the only pigeon to have served in both world wars.


Do you know if there are any racing pigeons today that can be traced to this bird?

Is Kaiser the oldest pigeon on record?

Daniel


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing......hats off to our hero pigeons!


----------



## billziese (Sep 30, 2009)

*The Kaiser*

Hi:

My dad was in the Signal Corps and was stationed in Iwo Jima. He raised and raced homers in Williamsburg (Brooklyn) NY. He told me about the capture of The Kaiser. Since he had experience with pigeons, they put him in charge of taking care of this POW.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*There was a thread post in the last day or two about the KAISER so I thought it might be nice to bump up this old thread. *GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bumping up


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

We should have a sticky on famous pigeons of the world


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> We should have a sticky on famous pigeons of the world


That is a seriously good idea! I would love to read it.


----------

